# Antler Arm Band Tattoo



## fish*FEAR*me

check out my new tattoo and let me know what you think!


----------



## Crawl

Looks friggin sweet!


----------



## Fishstix

Nice!!!! Pretty cool looking tatoo.


----------



## G.LoomisMan

where did you have that done at?

i kinda want one now
________
ios games


----------



## jiggin'fool

thats a pretty cool tattoo.... but I think it would look a lot better on a decent sized arm, that ya know had a little muscle on it! cool tattoo anyway! lol... j/k!


----------



## WB185Ranger

I Like it!!!!  You guys are making me want one with all your pic's! But I'm still too frightened!!  WB


----------



## Toxic

One of a kind!


----------



## wave warrior

thats cool as long as you don't ''shed'' your arm in spring!!!


----------



## Ranger521

If you lift a bunch of weights your arm score will go up! Cool tat


----------



## Ranger521

Ranger...You are making us Ranger owners look like wimps! Don't feel like the only one afraid of needles. I went in for a vasectomy consultation and passed out when the doctor TOLD me where he was going to give me a shot! The crapper of it is...he woke me up just to give me the shot!!!


----------



## rossdeerhunter

pretty sweet tat. never seen one like if before


----------



## WB185Ranger

Ranger521...........No way!!! I would have knocked that Dr. out  Sorry guys, I'm a Ranger owner that is afraid of needles!! WB


----------



## Flathead King 06

my buddy got one done last year... its pretty cool in all, i'll have to get a pic of it and post it, but it is a band around the arm with a deer in the middle and turkey feathers hanging off it.


----------



## Ranger521

I'm with ya brother!


----------



## WINNER

My advice...Keep hitting the weightroom.

Winner


----------



## ReRobb

hahahahahahahahahaha, shed your arm, that's some funny stuff there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oh my god, I can't quit laughing hahahahahahahahaha


----------

